# Opinion on HD American Craftsman replacement windows



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

IMHO - There are better quality manufactured windows than the ones you are asking about....
Those ones tend to have many minor flaws due to the very fast mass production process (even the custom-size ordered ones).

Off, the top of my head, theses are some of the problems I have observed on them (we have installed many, many of them):

measurements slightly off from actual listed sizes.
significant warps in the sashes and frames
panes and frames slightly off-square on even small windows.
multi mullioned windows: not equal in dimensions
double hung sashes not lining up and closing properly
etc...

also:
windows coming in with slight damage
windows not delivered as ordered
etc...


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> IMHO - There are better quality manufactured windows than the ones you are asking about....
> Those ones tend to have many minor flaws due to the very fast mass production process (even the custom-size ordered ones).
> 
> Off, the top of my head, theses are some of the problems I have observed on them (we have installed many, many of them):
> ...


I'll second this opinion. The Low E with Argon is the way to go. You should spend some time researching what the ratings mean. In FL you will be concerned about how much heat enters your windows. Some better window companies offer 2 layers of the Low E which will help.

http://www.energystar.gov/

http://www.aamanet.org/

http://www.astm.org/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/index.shtml?E+mystore

http://www.nfrc.org/

These should keep you busy for a while, if you need more, PM me.


----------

